# Considering a Lynx Aurora (n) anyone use one?



## nas (Nov 9, 2019)

So I'm in the market for a new interface/converter and have basically narrowed it down to either the* Lynx Aurora (n)* 8 channel or the* UA Apollo x 8* or the new* Steinberg AXR4 T* .

I love the ergonomics and workflow of the Apollo and the Steinberg but I'm leaning toward the Lynx for its sound quality and its modular architecture. I don't really need much in the way of mic pres as I rely mostly on external pres, but a couple more wouldn't hurt. My main priorities are very high quality conversion, extremely low latency, and solid driver stability.

Anyone have experience with these devices (especially the Lynx Aurora (n) ) ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 9, 2019)

I've never used the Aurora but it is highly regarded for its sound. 

I do use a Lynx PCI card, which can be used to connect to an Aurora, or I use it to connect to something else, an X32 mixer over AES50. So what I can say about Lynx is that their drivers are extremely efficient and low latency. I have killer low latency, even after going over AES50 to the X32 and the X32 itself adds some latency...even after all that, its quite low latency, comparing to some of the lowest latency solutions available today. 

They don't come with a built in FX engine or tricky features... they specialize in the task of extremely high quality A/D conversion and low latency.

Its not nearly as big of a company as Steinberg or UA...but they are truly masters of the craft for what they do make and care a lot about quality over quantity.

They are expensive. I will probably never be able to justify the price of an Aurora myself. My PCI card was $1k bucks and the Auroa's multiples of that...


----------



## europa_io (Nov 11, 2019)

I have the previous generation Lynx Aurora 16 with LT-USB. Very, very happy with the sound. Drivers have been solid as a rock and low latency even with just USB 2 interfacing. Personally I regret not going for an Apollo for the additional pres, but that depends what you want. There was a fair amount of additional cash needed to simply buy a patchbay and a bunch of D-sub cables with the Lynx. Though with a USB connection rather than thunderbolt the Lynx doesn't necessarily need to be quite so close to the machine it connects to.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 11, 2019)

I too have not used the Lynx Aurora but have the Lynx 2C for the past 14 years with zero issues that were not resolved quickly and sounds great. I personally would always only buy Lynx if they make a product that works on my system.
rsp


----------

